# Patchouli - does it get better??



## Luv2Soap (May 14, 2015)

I've been seeing people raving about patchouli oil, So yesterday I decided to pick some up.when I got home I opened the bottle and WOW! It stunk to high heaven! Now I know sense have a tendency to change and morph overtime – is this one of them? Does it get better if you would use it by itself or do you have to use this in combination with other essential oils?


----------



## shunt2011 (May 14, 2015)

It totally depends on what kind of Patch you are using.  I like the Dark Patchouli.  Unfortunately, I don't know where it's from as it was purchased though a Co-Op.   It's very earthy smelling.  It's actually grown on me since I make so much of it.  There are some really dedicated Patch lovers out there for sure.  I still wouldn't use as I'm not THAT fond of it.   I'm getting ready to order some more and am going to try New Directions I think.


----------



## Luv2Soap (May 14, 2015)

Thanks shunt. The patchouly that I got is from the vitamin shop store. If you check out the link to my blog below you can see what brand because I can't remember I think it might be actually be there storebrand. It just doesn't boil me over is something that I would really ever use myself.


----------



## kchaystack (May 14, 2015)

Luv2Soap said:


> Thanks shunt. The patchouly that I got is from the vitamin shop store. If you check out the link to my blog below you can see what brand because I can't remember I think it might be actually be there storebrand. It just doesn't boil me over is something that I would really ever use myself.



Patch is a really good base note for alot of blends. If you don't like it straight, try and mix it with some other FO's or EO's.


----------



## Obsidian (May 14, 2015)

Our local soap store sells a path lavender blend that is really nice. The lavender knocks the strong pungent notes of the patch down to a nice earthy note. Personally I love patch but no one else in the family does.


----------



## Seawolfe (May 14, 2015)

I don't much care for patchouli usually, but I've fallen in love with the aged dark patchouli from SMR. So I think it really depends on what kind you get from what supplier. Or you just don't like patchouli


----------



## Luv2Soap (May 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone. maybe you're right, I just may not be a patchouly person. Seawolfe,what is SMR?


----------



## KristaY (May 14, 2015)

Patch is a "love it" or "hate it" type scent, that's for sure, lol. I happen to love it but many certainly don't. As others have said, it depends on the type you have too. I don't know anything about the patch you got but try a blend to see what you think. I absolutely love it mixed with lavender and 10x orange, all equal parts.


----------



## Seawolfe (May 14, 2015)

Luv2Soap said:


> Thanks everyone. maybe you're right, I just may not be a patchouly person. Seawolfe,what is SMR?


Oh sorry! Soap making resource - they had a sale on dark Patch, I bought some at hubbys request, loved it and bought more. My scent collection was missing base notes, so it definitely fills a niche.


----------



## JoyaEssentials (May 14, 2015)

Hi There - I love Patchouli  - the scent will definitely vary depending on the quality and where it is sourced from - This is not the kind of oil to go cheap on...I find when sourced directly from India is smells the best.  Try mixing with some Jojoba oil -


----------



## bbrown (May 14, 2015)

I am in the hate it team.  It just smells musty, old and funky.  I just can't do it.


----------



## kchaystack (May 14, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Oh sorry! Soap making resource - they had a sale on dark Patch, I bought some at hubbys request, loved it and bought more. My scent collection was missing base notes, so it definitely fills a niche.



Is it the Premium oil?  I looked and did not see a 'dark' patch listed


----------



## Seawolfe (May 14, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> Is it the Premium oil?  I looked and did not see a 'dark' patch listed



Yeah sorry - premium.


----------



## spiderpup (May 15, 2015)

I just can't get with patchouli. I've tried. It reminds me too much of my grubby art school days - incense burned until my neighbours' eyes probably bled, etc., and sandalwood is the same. It smells like armpits, to me. I wish I could find a blend that doesn't make my psyche itch, I have so many requests for both. :-(


----------

